# Alfalfa in the Southland



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Times are changing.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/alfalfa/alfalfa-in-the-south


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice article. I agree with most of what is said......I have pure stands though, not mixed with bermuda or orchard as the market I have for most of my hay I get a nice premium for pure alfalfa.......I have some people request a mix with grass but my suggestion to them is buy a bale of grass as well and mix as you feed.

The thought of why there isn't more alfalfa grown in the south has been in the front of my mind for the past few days since last week I baled my alfalfa and it turned out very nice. Last year when I planted my first alfalfa like the article said everyone told me it would not grow good here.......I have just found that not to be true. In fact I have found that it grows really well here with proper fertility and the more I deal with it the more I like it.

The most difficult part of alfalfa has been the learning curve of when to bale to preserve the leaves but not mold.....I think I have that mostly under my belt now. Alfalfa seems to be very resilient and grows quite well even in a drought when grass is drying up. You do have some insect pests to deal with that you don't with grass but that isn't too bad.....I planted a leafhopper resistant variety and have not had to spray once for leafhoppers.

My biggest disappointment with alfalfa last year was the relative low yield per cutting compared to the heavy 1st cuttings of grass I was used to but when you figure that alfalfa gives you more cuttings a year it kind of evens out. My 1st cutting this year of a 2nd year stand did 80 bales an acre of 60 pound bales.....I was very pleased with that. The biggest drawback to alfalfa I have found so far is the fact that our usual high humidity causes the green color to bleach badly when curing.


----------

